# Surplus stores



## ethan (7 Apr 2006)

i was wondering if anyone had a web site i could go to to find a cadpat jacket,


----------



## army outfitters (7 Apr 2006)

Gee even I know that selling a real cadpat jacket would get you in trouble with the MP's I would not suggest asking such a question here. Good luck


----------



## Lerch (7 Apr 2006)

I'm gonna go ahead and hook you up while following the rules;

Frontenac TW and AR shirts can be found at;
http://www.davesarmysurplus.com
Gucci TW and AR shirts & smocks can be found at;
http://www.dropzonetactical.com

Most surplus stores should carry a CADPAT knockoff of some kind...


----------



## Proud Canadian (7 Apr 2006)

I know this is not a Surplus store but for the real thing 

1-800-856-8488

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/2423_e.asp


----------



## 762gunner (7 Apr 2006)

I kinda wonder to myself if wearing any kind of cadpat clothing in public is a good idea.  People will assume that such a person is in the military.

     If this person is, then obviously they will know that mixing military clothing with civvies is asking for trouble.  If this person is not in the military, joining up will get them all the cadpat they can wear (and then some).  If said person is not in the military and not joining but wearing cadpat, it might unfortunately not be illegal but it is misleading, to say the least.

     Pure civvies wearing cadpat are quietly considered by military to be wanna-be losers, and if there's evidence that said civvie is impersonating a military member (perhaps trying to get lucky), they're asking to be a prison b****.  If said person walks into a bar where there are real military people present, they might not walk out.  Some believe one has to EARN the right to wear cadpat. 

     Having a cadpat backpack or a bag is one thing.  Wearing cadpat clothing is quite another, and definitely NOT a good idea.

     Just my opinion.  Cheers.   8)


----------



## Farmboy (8 Apr 2006)

http://www.oneshottactical.com/

 We carry Cadpat Recce smocks etc. made by Drop Zone.

Only top of the line gear though, no surplus.


----------



## chrisf (8 Apr 2006)

Redneck said:
			
		

> Pure civvies wearing cadpat are quietly considered by military to be wanna-be losers, and if there's evidence that said civvie is impersonating a military member (perhaps trying to get lucky), they're asking to be a prison b****.  If said person walks into a bar where there are real military people present, they might not walk out.  Some believe one has to EARN the right to wear cadpat.



People have been wearing military surplus since the institution of crown sales... plenty of hippies and skate punks walking around in old green jackets and pants... and believe me, no one will be mistaking them for being in the military...


----------



## 762gunner (9 Apr 2006)

Of course; sorry about that, I was temporarily narrow-minded.  I was thinking about people that try and use it to their advantage and smear the rest of us.  In fact, a couple of years ago in Edmonton a young fellow was caught trying to forcefully pick up girls in a downtown mall.  It hit the news pretty hard, esp. when the reporter found out that all uniform accoutrements could be purchased at supply stores.  This was in the days of the OD uniform.

     Anyway, enough about that, I suppose.

     Cheers.


----------

